# System creating a lot of 0 subfolders



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

My galaxy s3 keeps creating sub folders and it's really annoying. I can't make backups because it'll lose it's place because a new 0 folder is created. Why? Can it be fixed?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have the updated CWM or TWRP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> My galaxy s3 keeps creating sub folders and it's really annoying. I can't make backups because it'll lose it's place because a new 0 folder is created. Why? Can it be fixed?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


You need either CWM recovery version 6.0.2.3 or TWRP version 2.3.3.0.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I have cwm 6.0.1.2 can you post a link to the updated one please

Never mind. Got it updated

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

